# standard ranges per hour...



## bonbini (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi,

As I'll finish my program soon, I'd like to know the standard ranges per hour for pastry assistant. Does anyone know? Thank you.


----------



## justjoe (Oct 1, 2007)

8 to 10 dollars an hour.


----------



## bonbini (Feb 18, 2007)

thanks, justjoe...this means i got a good deal


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

It will vary greatly depending on the establishment... but yeah do not expect too much


----------



## sweetchef (Nov 1, 2007)

How about a pastry chefs salary?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Depends on many factors, when negotiating a salary the biggest factor is how much money he can bring in for the kitchen, then followed by the amount of staff to supervise, then followed by the variety and quantities of goods required to produce. For example: 
All breads made in-house?,
Mega banqueting?,
4-5 F & B outlets? 
A retail outlet that sells cakes, patries, coffee, chocolates/confections? 
Lots of buffets and brunches? 

Experience will also play a big role in negotiating a salary, and food and labour costs for the pastry dept. will make or break bonuses.

In short, no definite sum, it all depends.....


----------



## justjoe (Oct 1, 2007)

I was looking at a website today that listed a pastry chef's salary from 27-52 thousand.


----------

